# GA-AB350-Gaming 3: Lüftersteuerung und VRM MOS-Temperatur



## thedrivingpete (25. April 2017)

*GA-AB350-Gaming 3: Lüftersteuerung und VRM MOS-Temperatur*

Hallo,

mein System besteht aus dem GA-AB350-Gaming 3 mit dem BIOS F6, einem AMD Ryzen 1700X (übertaktet auf 3,8 GHz ohne die Spannung zu verändern), der Kühler ist ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler und das Gehäuse ist ein Corsair Carbide Series 200R mit zwei Lüftern.

1. Egal, was ich im Bios im Smart Fan Lüftermanagement einstelle, der CPU-Lüfter läuft mit konstanter Drehzahl unabhängig von der CPU-Temperatur. Diese Drehzahl ist nur abhängig vom ersten Drehzahlwert, also dem PWM-Wert der niedrigsten Temperatur. Auch wenn die Temperatur durch Prozessorlast steigt, wird die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht angehoben. Ohne das genauer untersucht zu haben, habe ich den gleichen Eindruck für sämtliche anderen Lüfter: die machen immer nur ihren Grundzustand und ändern nie ihre Drehzahl, zumindest habe ich das noch nie bemerkt. Wichtig ist mir aber vor allem der CPU-Kühler. 

2. Die VRM-MOS-Temperatur steigt unter Last auf besorgniserregend hohe Werte. Wie hoch dürfen diese denn werden? Würde der Prozessorkühler mal hochdrehen, wäre das Problem deutlich geringer. 

3. Im BIOS scheint die Prozessorlast ständig auf 100% zu liegen, da der Prozessor und damit auch die VRM-MOS-Temperatur deutlich steigen. Ich kann immer nur für eine Minute ins BIOS, da sonst der Temperaturalarm anschlägt. Ist das normal? 

4. Was ist eigentlich die Temperatur, die mir das Mainboard unter CPU ausgibt? Weil die Die-Temperatur der CPU ist deutlich höher. 

Anbei zwei Bilder: einmal die verwendete Lüfterkurve im BIOS und dann ein Screenshot von HWinfo mit der CPU-Temperatur, der  VRM-MOS-Temperatur und dazu gar nicht passender Lüfterdrehzahl. Ich hoffe, die ganzen Probleme auch ohne erneuten Hardwaretausch lösen zu können, da das schon das zweite Board ist (das erste war ständig nur im Bootloop und wurde getauscht).


----------



## thedrivingpete (25. April 2017)

*AW: GA-AB350-Gaming 3: Lüftersteuerung und VRM MOS-Temperatur*

Oh man, 

ich habe das erste Problem gefunden. Man sieht es auch im ersten Bild des obigen Beitrags: der CPU-Lüfter bekommt als Input-Temperatur nicht die CPU-Temperatur, sondern die "1. Systemtemperatur". Für die CPU ist dieser Input auch nicht veränderbar, deshalb habe ich den Lüfter jetzt an CPU_OPT gesteckt und dort passt alles wunderbar. Das ist ja wohl ein Witz, fällt so was keinem auf beim Testen? Ich kann doch unmöglich der erste sein, der sich über die hohen Temperaturen wundert. Dann gibt es wohl bald ein neues BIOS, um all die anderen ahnungslosen Käufer vorm Hitzetot zu bewahren hoffe ich doch. 

Die Fragen 2-4 bleiben weiterhin offen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. April 2017)

*AW: GA-AB350-Gaming 3: Lüftersteuerung und VRM MOS-Temperatur*

Hallo Herr thedrivingpete

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren Technischen Support weitergegeben das derzeit die Anfrage prüft.

Wir bitten Sie um Geduld bis wir die Antwort bekommen und Ihnen mitteilen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. April 2017)

*AW: GA-AB350-Gaming 3: Lüftersteuerung und VRM MOS-Temperatur*

Hallo Herr thedrivingpete

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Zu allgemein OC:
Leider können wir zu Fragen bezüglich OC des Systems an dieser Stelle keine direkte Hilfestellung bieten. Das OC hängt nicht zuletzt von Komponenten Dritter ab, so dass wir bestimmte Ergebnisse nicht garantieren können und ein einwandfreien funktionieren gewährleistet ist. Das OC ist ebenfalls abhängig von der Abstimmung verschiedener Einstellungen in Abhängigkeit von diesen Komponenten. Diese können wir hier nicht alle mit Ihnen durchgehen. Aber wenn Sie gerne es austesten möchten: Für OC Anleitungen und Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich, hilft gern der Roman alias Der8auer hier im Forum, einfach anschreiben 

Zu 1.
Bitte wenn noch nicht getan, bitte das aktuelle Bios F6 updaten, anschließen Defaults laden und das BIOS "Smart Fan" einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu 2.
Die max. VRM MOS FET Temperatur unter CPU Last darf 110°C erreichen.  Wir benutzen nicht die HW Info Software. Verwenden Sie bitte ein aktuelles AIDA 64 für die Messungen.

Zu 3.
Im Bios ist der cpu Takt immer auf Maximum, ist so normal.

Zu 4.
Die CPU Temperatur ist die Temperatur  am  Heatspreader, da wo der CPU Kühler Kontakt mit dem Heatzspreader hat.

Sollten Sie noch weiter Fragen haben, können Sie uns im Technischen Support telefonisch auch erreichen, Sie erreichen uns unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind wir ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR. 

Wir hoffen wir konnten Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit klären 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

